# KatzenHai für Katzenhaie



## KatzenHai (31 Oktober 2006)

Einmal in "eigener Sache", also zu einem Thema, das mir am Herzen liegt: *http://www.sharkproject.org/
*


			
				Pressebereich sharkproject.org schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer kennt ihn nicht - den TV-Klassiker "Der weisse Hai"?!*
> Ein Film der Massen in Hysterie versetzte, Albträume schürte und "das eine Bild" des Haies nochmals manifestierte - als Inkarnation des Bösen, des fressenden Monsters der Meere...
> 
> *Tatsachen widersprechen diesen Vorurteilen:*
> ...


Und jetzt gibt es dort eine mir besonders liebe Kampagne: *"BORN TO BE WILD" - die Auswilderung von Katzenhaien.*

Hierzu aus dem Faktenbuch zum Projekt:





			
				Projekt-Faktenbuch schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammen mit unseren Partnern, Seastar-Aquarium in Coburg, Fischland Lautertal bei Coburg und dem Nationalpark des Toskanischen Archipels starten wir deshalb mit dieser Kampagne, die in der Vorarbeit zu unserer bisher arbeitsintensivsten gehört.
> 
> Ziel ist es, die drohende Ausrottung der Haie in der breiten Öffentlichkeit zu kommunizieren und dabei das Augenmerk speziell auf die kleineren Haiarten zu lenken. Viele davon, wie auf den Seiten zuvor dokumentiert, wie z.B. der Großgefleckte Katzenhai sind in den europäischen Meeren höchst bedroht.
> 
> ...


Wer noch keine Kinder hat, oder immer schon mal adoptieren wollte, oder noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk sucht, oder einfach so:

*ADOPTIEREN SIE EINEN KATZENHAI.

Nur bei http://www.sharkproject.org. Nirgends sonst.*

Eine gute Sache.​*
*Denn ich bin weiterhin nicht käuflich ...​


----------



## Avor (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: KatzenHai für Katzenhaie*

Katzenhai schreibt:

ADOPTIEREN SIE EINEN KATZENHAI.

Nur bei http://www.sharkproject.org. Nirgends sonst.*

Eine gute Sache."


Ich würde ja gerne so ein Tierchen adoptieren, aber der, den ich kenne ist mir zu schnell und bissig.  Fairness alleine reicht nicht aus wenn man anschließend gefressen wird. *grins*

Avor


----------



## technofreak (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: KatzenHai für Katzenhaie*



Avor schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne so ein Tierchen adoptieren, aber der, den ich kenne ist mir zu schnell und bissig.  Fairness alleine reicht nicht aus wenn man anschließend gefressen wird. *grins*


Hallo  Avor

die Gefahr ist wohl nicht so groß...
http://www.world-of-animals.de/tierlexikon/tierart_Katzenhai.html


> Lebensweise Beide ernähren sich von Krebsen, Würmern, Weichtieren (Wellhornschnecken) und gelegentlich von kleinen Fischen.



Gruß
tf


----------



## stieglitz (9 November 2006)

*AW: KatzenHai für Katzenhaie*

Die Tierchen scheinen wirklich stark bedroht zu sein:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,447476,00.html


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: KatzenHai für Katzenhaie*

ich muss hausaufgaben machen und habe 3Fragen zum Film Wiesser Hai .
Ist es möglich eine weissen HAi zu züchten und ist das auch erlaubt?
was würde das ungefähr kosten? kann man die Erbkrankheit Albinismus beeinflussen?


meldet euch schnell  danke


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2009)

*Albino hai*

Hallo 
Ich habe ein paar Frage.
Ist es möglich die Gene eines Haies so zu verändern dass er ein Albino ist?
Hat das Tier danach irgend einen Schaden also so vileicht eine Behinderung?
Was kostet das?


Danke


----------



## Juri (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: KatzenHai für Katzenhaie*

Lies mal hier:
Weißer Hai ? Wikipedia


----------

